# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  البقال ضرب أبويا

## أحمد ناصر

إستيقظت مفزوعا على صرخات مدوية:
*إلحقنى يا أحمد
إلحقنى يا بنى
 يا بنى إنجدنى* 
..ما هذا؟
أهذا صوت أبى؟‍‍‍!
جريت مفزوعا إلى الشرفة وأطللت منها
ياللهول
إنه أبى بالفعل
سمير البقال صاحب البقالة التى تقع فى أسفل البناية التى أسكن فيها يمسك بأبى ويوسعه ضربا
ويكيل له الشتائم والسباب
صحت قائلا بصوت جهورى:إنت بتضرب أبويا ليه ياسمير؟! 
رد على صائحا بأعلى صوت:أنا حر ولو كنت راجل إنزل عندى هنا
نزلت جاريا إلى الشارع
مازال سمير ممسك بعنق والدى وينهال عليه ضربا ..لمحنى سمير فنظر إلى شذرا
وقفت بعيد عن البقالة وصحت: سيب أبويا يا سمير
سمير متحديا :لأ
أمسكت بحجر وقذفت به نافذة حجرتى  فإنكسر الزجاج محدثا دويا
لم يترك سمير أبى إلا أن هذه الحركة أفلحت فى لفت نظر عدد من الجيران فأطلوا من نوافذهم
أمسكت بحجر آخر وقذفته على نافذة حجرة أخى الأكبر
أطل أخى الأكبر من النافذة فصحت به:إنزل بسرعة
لكن ذلك لم يؤثر كثيرا فى معنويات سمير الذى إستمر فى كيل اللكمات لأبى
أمسكت بحجر آخر وقذفته على نافذة حجرة  أخى الأصغر
أطل أخى الأصغر من النافذة فصحت به: إنزل بسرعة
أطلق سمير ضحكة ساخرة ثم ألقى بأبى فى منتصف الطريق
فى ذلك الوقت كان أخواى قد إنضما إلى فى الشارع
قمنا بحمل أبى وصعدنا إلى شقتنا
عقدنا إجتماع عائلى عاجل
وبعدين فى البلطجى ده؟ قال أخى الأصغر
صحت منفعلا:إلا أبى فنحن نحبه كثيرا حتى وإن كنا لا نسمع كلامه
قال أخى الأكبر:يالا  نتفق على مقاطعة سمير البقال وما نشتريش منه بعد كده
مددنا أيدينا وتعاهدنا على ذلك
تنفست الصعداء قائلا: دلوقتى بس نارى بردت

صاح أخى الأصغر: أبى يتنفس بصعوبة 
قال أخى الأكبر:روح يا أحمد بسرعة إتصل بالإسعاف

نزلت إلى الشارع فإصطدمت بسمير الذى يقف أمام دكانته
صاح بى متحديا:عايز حاجة يا روح طنط؟
مددت له بنصف جنيه قائلا:ممكن أستخدم التليفون؟

----------


## ديدي

اخى العزيز الغالى احمد ناصر
قصة جميلة والمعنى المقصود من ورائها اعمق
مجرد تسجيل حضور ولى عودة ثانية ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى العزيز الغالى احمد ناصر
> قصة جميلة والمعنى المقصود من ورائها اعمق
> مجرد تسجيل حضور ولى عودة ثانية ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


*أختى الغالية ديدى
فى إنتظار عودتك على أحر من الجمر
كل الشكر والإمتنان لك*

----------


## حنـــــان

مافيش حل غير انكوا تجيبوا تلفون يا أحمد!

كل الشكر عالقصة.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مافيش حل غير انكوا تجيبوا تلفون يا أحمد!
> 
> كل الشكر عالقصة.


 :y:  
*برافو ياحنان
هذا يعتبر من أهم الحلول
لا نحوج أنفسنا إلى غيرنا*

----------


## بنت مصر

قصة جميلة جدا يا احمد
وفيها اسقاط رائع وباسلوب شيق جدا

تسلم ايدك اخي الغالي

بسنت

----------


## ديدي

ها أنا قد عدت ثانية
القصة جميلة جداا يا احمد تسلم ايدك
لها معانى قريبة وبعد عميق
طريقة عرض فكرتها بسيطة جدا تصل بسهولة الى القارىء
ياريت مش تحرمنا من كتاباتك فترات طويلة
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## osha

العزيز أحمد 
قصة جميلة ولي ملاحظات أتمنى أن تجد صداها 
طبعا الجيران لما الحجر عمل دوشة قالوا عليك ارهابي بتكسر الزجاج وبتعمل دوشة 
مشكلة مقاطعة سمير البقال انك اشتريت منه شكك لما بقى ياخد نص مرتبك كل شهر وعشان تخلع منه محتاج اعادة تنظيم لكل حاجة بما فيها توفير بقال من العيلة عشان يبقى زيتكم في دقيقكم الاول 
اقولك 
زي ماقالت حنان 
ركب تليفون في البيت احسن حاجة 

حقيقي يا احمد مش قادرة اقولك القصة معبرة أد ايه

----------


## حسام عمر

إسقاط جميل جدا

ودماغ عشره على عشره 


ممكن تنسخ لى قصصك على البرنت

وتبعتهملى


فعلا قصه جميله

ولكن صاحبها 


اجمل

----------


## الصعيدي

الحبيب أحمد ناصر
*رائعة جديدة من روائعك .. أجدت فيها وأبدعت  ولمست الواقع بكل أبعاده .. ومرارته*




> أمسكت بحجر وقذفت به نافذة حجرتى فإنكسر الزجاج محدثا دويا
> لم يترك سمير أبى إلا أن هذه الحركة أفلحت فى لفت نظر عدد من الجيران فأطلوا من نوافذهم





> أمسكت بحجر آخر وقذفته على نافذة حجرة أخى الأكبر
> أطل أخى الأكبر من النافذة فصحت به:إنزل بسرعة
> لكن ذلك لم يؤثر كثيرا فى معنويات سمير الذى إستمر فى كيل اللكمات لأبى





> أمسكت بحجر آخر وقذفته على نافذة حجرة أخى الأصغر
> أطل أخى الأصغر من النافذة فصحت به: إنزل بسرعة
> أطلق سمير ضحكة ساخرة ثم ألقى بأبى فى منتصف الطريق


*هل حقا نفعل هكذا .. هل نتصرف بهذا الغباء .. هل نحن بهذا القدر من السطحية والحماقة معا
الحق أنه .. نعم .. وللأسف .. حتى متى ؟؟ .. لا أدري*




> قال أخى الأكبر:روح يا أحمد بسرعة إتصل بالإسعاف
> نزلت إلى الشارع فإصطدمت بسمير الذى يقف أمام دكانته
> صاح بى متحديا:عايز حاجة يا روح طنط؟
> مددت له بنصف جنيه قائلا:ممكن أستخدم التليفون؟


*وهنا مربط الفرس .. وجوهر المأساة .. ويل لأمة تأكل مالا تزرع .. وتلبس مالا تصنع
أحييك اخي احمد على ابداعك الجميل .. ومعانيك الصادقة .. تقبل حبي*

----------


## Samir Aser

دول أصلاً عيال خايبه ......................... بس أنت فنّان .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قصة جميلة جدا يا احمد
> وفيها اسقاط رائع وباسلوب شيق جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك اخي الغالي
> 
> بسنت


*أختى الغالية بسنت
الأجمل تواجد العطر يا بسنت
فلتواجدك دائما قيمة كبيرة جدا عندى
كل الشكر لك على مشاركتك وعلى مجهوداتك الجبارة فى كل قاعات المنتدى*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ها أنا قد عدت ثانية
> القصة جميلة جداا يا احمد تسلم ايدك
> لها معانى قريبة وبعد عميق
> طريقة عرض فكرتها بسيطة جدا تصل بسهولة الى القارىء
> ياريت مش تحرمنا من كتاباتك فترات طويلة
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


*أختى الرقيقة ديدى
عود حميد
أشكرك كثيرا على كلماتك الجميلة
وكل التحية والتقدير لك* :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> العزيز أحمد 
> قصة جميلة ولي ملاحظات أتمنى أن تجد صداها 
> طبعا الجيران لما الحجر عمل دوشة قالوا عليك ارهابي بتكسر الزجاج وبتعمل دوشة 
> مشكلة مقاطعة سمير البقال انك اشتريت منه شكك لما بقى ياخد نص مرتبك كل شهر وعشان تخلع منه محتاج اعادة تنظيم لكل حاجة بما فيها توفير بقال من العيلة عشان يبقى زيتكم في دقيقكم الاول 
> اقولك 
> زي ماقالت حنان 
> ركب تليفون في البيت احسن حاجة 
> 
> حقيقي يا احمد مش قادرة اقولك القصة معبرة أد ايه


*أختى الغالية رشا
ملاحظاتك وإستنباطاتك على الرحب والسعة
وتعكس مدى تبصرك ووعيك بالقضية التى تتناولها القصة
كل الشكر لا يكفيك 
وشكرا على قرائتك المتميزة*
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> إسقاط جميل جدا
> 
> ودماغ عشره على عشره 
> 
> 
> ممكن تنسخ لى قصصك على البرنت
> 
> وتبعتهملى
> 
> ...


*أخى الحبيب وصديقى الحميم حسام
أشكرك من كل قلبى على كلماتك
وإنت تأمر يا حسام* ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحبيب أحمد ناصر
> *رائعة جديدة من روائعك .. أجدت فيها وأبدعت  ولمست الواقع بكل أبعاده .. ومرارته*
> [/B]


*أخى الحبيب محمد
شكرا على كلماتك الجميلة
من بعض ما عندكم يافندم*



> *هل حقا نفعل هكذا .. هل نتصرف بهذا الغباء .. هل نحن بهذا القدر من السطحية والحماقة معا
> الحق أنه .. نعم .. وللأسف ..* 
> [/B]


*للأسف يا محمد هذه هى الحقيقة
فنحن نسطح الأمور بشكل رهيب
الدين  أورثنا بحر هائل مليء بالدرر
لكننا نكتفى بمشاهدة الشاطىء من بعيد
ولانغوص لإستخراج كنوزنا
لذلك فردود أفعالنا تجاه أى موقف نتعرض له فقيرة وسطحية وحمقاء*



> حتى متى ؟؟ .. لا أدري[/B]


*حتى نعرف القيمة الحقيقية لهذا الكنز
ونشمر عن ساعد الجد ونستخرجه*



> *وهنا مربط الفرس .. وجوهر المأساة .. ويل لأمة تأكل مالا تزرع .. وتلبس مالا تصنع
> *


.
*صدقت يا محمد
وويل لإخوة جبناء لم يعرفوا معنى الشجاعة
ولا معنى الترابط
ولاقيمة القوة فى الدين والعلم والإتحاد*



> *
> أحييك اخي احمد على ابداعك الجميل .. ومعانيك الصادقة .. تقبل حبي*


.
*شكر متجدد لك يا أبو يحيى على قرائتك وتعليقك الوافى
وشكرا لك على كل موضوعاتك الجميلة والهادفة* 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> دول أصلاً عيال خايبه ......................... بس أنت فنّان .


*أخى الحبيب سمورة
صدقت فعلا
عيال خايبة
شكرا لك على مشاركتك ومجاملتك الرقيقة* ::

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله الله جميله :y:   و الله ربنا يكرمك و على رأى حنان ما تجيبو تليفون احسن

----------


## nour2005

استاذ احمد حقا جميلة وتلمس الواقع المريربكل ابعاده 

شكرا والى المزيد من الابداعات

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الله الله جميله  و الله ربنا يكرمك و على رأى حنان ما تجيبو تليفون احسن


*أختى الفاضلة أمة الله
بارك الله فيك وأكرمك الله
ياريت فعلا نستطيع أن نستغنى عن الغير
يلزمنا الكثير من الإيمان والثقة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> استاذ احمد حقا جميلة وتلمس الواقع المريربكل ابعاده 
> 
> شكرا والى المزيد من الابداعات


*أختى الغالية نور
شكرا لك على القراءة والمشاركة
أعتز كثيرا بمشاركتك وأسعد بها
دمت بكل خير*
 :f2:

----------


## nour2005

ربنا يكرمك باشمهندس 
حقيقي وانا بقرا القصة تهيالي اني فقاعة فك التكشيرة 
اتاري "شر البلية ما يضحك " حقا 
دمت ودام قلمك

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ربنا يكرمك باشمهندس 
> حقيقي وانا بقرا القصة تهيالي اني فقاعة فك التكشيرة 
> اتاري "شر البلية ما يضحك " حقا 
> دمت ودام قلمك


*أختى الغالية نور
لديك حق
لقد تعمدت أن أختار العنوان باللهجة الدارجة وأن أستعين باللهجة الدارجة كثيرا عند كتابة هذه القصة
وأتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت فى ذلك
أجدد شكرى وإمتنانى لك*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*عندك خصم 10 مواضيع من مرتبك يا أحمـد
وهذا لعدم التبليغ عن هذا الموضوع الرائع

معذرة عن التأخير وقد تلقفت الموضوع مؤخراً  من توقيعك 

تلميح تمت صياغته بصورة كوميدية وجميلة 

ونرجع نقول من لايملك خط تليفونه لايملك المقاطعة

ألف شـكر يا أحمـد

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *عندك خصم 10 مواضيع من مرتبك يا أحمـد
> وهذا لعدم التبليغ عن هذا الموضوع الرائع
> 
> معذرة عن التأخير وقد تلقفت الموضوع مؤخراً  من توقيعك 
> 
> تلميح تمت صياغته بصورة كوميدية وجميلة 
> 
> ونرجع نقول من لايملك خط تليفونه لايملك المقاطعة
> 
> ...


*صديقى الحبيب عزالدين
أتدرى؟
منذ حدثت واقعة الإساءة إلى رسول الله وأنا أسأل نفسى كل يوم عن حقيقة إيمانى..
لا أعرف كيف سأعتذر لله ولرسوله الكريم يوم القيامة؟
أسأل الله أن يلهمنا الصواب وأن يهدينا إلى سواء السبيل.*

----------


## amr emam

اخى العزيز احمد  

قصه رائعه  تحمل الكثير من المعانى ورائها 

وروعتها فى سرد افكارها فى شكل بسيط ومناسب يفهمه القارئ 

القصه جميله  والاجمل هو كاتب القصه  

تحياتى الرقيقه  لصديق عزيز  واخ غالى 

عمرو امام

----------


## ابن البلد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحل أصبر علي البقال السو ليرحل ل ........

المهم أنك أتصلت يعني 

القصة جميله خصوصا إن فيها معني مستتر

----------


## jemmy

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته                        

قصه جميله حقآ اخى ابو حميد 
وان كان لى ملاحظه صغيره   

 وهى انت ماكنش معاك غير النص جنيه ولا ايه؟؟  كان المفروض تدفع الجنيه وانت ساكت 

 مشكور اخى الحبيب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى العزيز احمد  
> 
> قصه رائعه  تحمل الكثير من المعانى ورائها 
> 
> وروعتها فى سرد افكارها فى شكل بسيط ومناسب يفهمه القارئ 
> 
> القصه جميله  والاجمل هو كاتب القصه  
> 
> تحياتى الرقيقه  لصديق عزيز  واخ غالى 
> ...


*أخى الحبيب عمرو
الأجمل هو أنت يا صديقى العزيز
كل الشكر لك على قرائتك المتميزة 
وتعليقك اللطيف
كل الحب والتقدير لك*
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الحل أصبر علي البقال السو ليرحل ل ........
> 
> المهم أنك أتصلت يعني 
> 
> القصة جميله خصوصا إن فيها معني مستتر


*اللى واحشنى جدا :إبن البلد
البقال مقره الرئيسى فى فلسطين
وفتح فرع فى العراق
وبضاعته أغرقت أسواقنا*
*شكرا لمشاركتك وتعليقك الذى سعدت به جدا*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته                        
> 
> قصه جميله حقآ اخى ابو حميد 
> وان كان لى ملاحظه صغيره   
> 
>  وهى انت ماكنش معاك غير النص جنيه ولا ايه؟؟  كان المفروض تدفع الجنيه وانت ساكت 
> 
>  مشكور اخى الحبيب


*أخى الحبيب جيمى
والله عندك حق
لكن الحقيقة إنه (مقشطنا أول بأول)
ده غير الكمبيالات المديونين بها نتيجة سحبنا لبضاعته (شكك)*
_شكرا لك على مشاركتك وتعليقك اللطيف_ :f2:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تسلم ايدك يا استاذ احمد

اسلوبك حلو اووووى ونهيت القصة باسلوب لذيذ جدااااا

تسلم ايدك وياريت متحرمناش من ابداعاتك تانى

----------


## فتى مصر

مبدع والله يا ابو حميد كعهدى بك دائما .قصه اكثر من رائعة . ابداع اهلاوى صميم .

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى احمد تمتعت بقلك الراقى الواعى والذى يصل الى القلب والعقل معا
فحزنت علىالاب الذى نحبه ولا نسمع كلامه وحتى فى احلك المواقف لا ندافع عنه باسهل الطرق
ادام الله لنا قلمك استاذى الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير على القصة المعبرة وعلى العظة الرائعة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تسلم ايدك يا استاذ احمد
> 
> اسلوبك حلو اووووى ونهيت القصة باسلوب لذيذ جدااااا
> 
> تسلم ايدك وياريت متحرمناش من ابداعاتك تانى


*أختى العزيزة د. نسيبة
شكرا لك من القلب
أعتز كثيرا بمشاركتك
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مبدع والله يا ابو حميد كعهدى بك دائما .قصه اكثر من رائعة . ابداع اهلاوى صميم .


*أخى الحبيب فتى مصر الأول
شكرا  لك على كلماتك اللطيفة
ومشاركتك أسعدتنى كثيرا
تقبل تحياتى
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخى احمد تمتعت بقلك الراقى الواعى والذى يصل الى القلب والعقل معا
> فحزنت علىالاب الذى نحبه ولا نسمع كلامه وحتى فى احلك المواقف لا ندافع عنه باسهل الطرق
> ادام الله لنا قلمك استاذى الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير على القصة المعبرة وعلى العظة الرائعة*


*أختى الغالية بسمة أمل
صدقت والله
لا ندافع عنه بأبسط الطرق
بداية تصحيح الأوضاع تكمن فى التخلص من العقوق المقنع والذى نظنه برا
أسأل الله السلامة لى ولك وللأمة بأسرها
وكل الشكر لك على قرائتك المتميزة*
 :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

صحيح هناك فرق بين قاعة القضايا السياسية و قا عة القصة القصيرة أنتم هنا تكتبون الحقائق مستورة و مستخبية بين السطور...و نحن هناك نكتب الحقائق بدون إخفاء أو مواربة...هناك طريق سكة اللى يروح ميرجعش ::nooo::   ::nooo::   ::nooo::  ..و هنا بقال مفترى و أب و عياله الضعاف و مقاطعة و تليفون... ::uff::   ::uff::   ::uff::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صحيح هناك فرق بين قاعة القضايا السياسية و قا عة القصة القصيرة أنتم هنا تكتبون الحقائق مستورة و مستخبية بين السطور...و نحن هناك نكتب الحقائق بدون إخفاء أو مواربة...هناك طريق سكة اللى يروح ميرجعش   ..و هنا بقال مفترى و أب و عياله الضعاف و مقاطعة و تليفون...


*عزيزى د.مهندس جمال الشربينى
شكرا لك
ووفقك الله إلى كل خير*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله اتخضيت وقلت اشمر دراعاتى واجيب الرجاله  :: 
قصه جميله يااحمد باشا وفيها معانى وتوريه جميله جدا
وزى ما بيقولوا زمان بقاء الحال من المحال ويوم لك ويوم عليك
وربنا ينتقم من كل بقال ظالم  :: 
تسلم ايدك يا هندسه على القصه الجميله
ويجعلوا عااااااامر من غير بقالين  :: 
انووووووووبيس

----------


## أخ فى الله

صحيح أستاذ أحمد


عندك حق 


بالرغم من المرارة التى شعرت بها عندما استشعرت المعنى


لابد أن يكون عندنا تليفون وبعدها سوف تأتى الطوبة فى رأس سمير تلقائيا 


وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد نديم

رائعة هي القصة ورائع ألأسقاط فيها ...
.قمة العجز والهوان .. والذل ... 
أحسنت  ووجعت بطني بجد ..... شكرا لأبداعك 
يا أحمد
أحسنت

في انتظار جديدك دائما

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله اتخضيت وقلت اشمر دراعاتى واجيب الرجاله 
> قصه جميله يااحمد باشا وفيها معانى وتوريه جميله جدا
> وزى ما بيقولوا زمان بقاء الحال من المحال ويوم لك ويوم عليك
> وربنا ينتقم من كل بقال ظالم 
> تسلم ايدك يا هندسه على القصه الجميله
> ويجعلوا عااااااامر من غير بقالين 
> انووووووووبيس


*أخى الحبيب محمد
قد القول والله
أتمنى من الله أن نصبح نحن من أصحاب الحال السوى
لإن حالنا أصبح مائل
شكرا لك من القلب* 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صحيح أستاذ أحمد
> 
> 
> عندك حق 
> 
> 
> بالرغم من المرارة التى شعرت بها عندما استشعرت المعنى
> 
> 
> ...


*أخى الحبيب أخ فى الله
لافض فوك
أحسنت والله فلابد لنا ألا نسمح لغيرنا أن يتحكم فى مسار حياتنا
وهذا لن يتأتى إلا بتشمير ساعد الجد فى طلب العلم وإتقان العمل*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رائعة هي القصة ورائع ألأسقاط فيها ...
> .قمة العجز والهوان .. والذل ... 
> أحسنت  ووجعت بطني بجد ..... شكرا لأبداعك 
> يا أحمد
> أحسنت
> 
> في انتظار جديدك دائما


*الأديب الجميل إبن أسوان الجميلة  محمد نديم
مشاركتك وكلماتك أعتز بها كثيرا وتعنى لى الكثير
أشكرك من القلب
وأتمنى لك كل خير وتوفيق* 
 ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

للرفع 

وبعيد اعجابى بقصة حضرتك وياريت تزيد منها بقالنا كتير مفتقدين كتابتك

----------


## فتى مصر

انا هقول شئ غريب جدا حصل معايا وعاوز تفسير . القصة دى كنت قرأتها فى المنتدى من زمان وبعدين افتكرتها النهاردة مش عارف ليه جت على بالى كدا مرة واحدة . دخلت المنتدى لقيتها فى المواضيع الى فى الصفحة الرئيسية حد عنده تفسير .؟!!

----------


## drmustafa

أخى العزيز أحمد 

رائعة هى قصتك ..... 
لاأدررى كيف لم أراها من قبل 

أين كتاباتك الجميلة ... نفتقدها هنا 

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> للرفع 
> 
> وبعيد اعجابى بقصة حضرتك وياريت تزيد منها بقالنا كتير مفتقدين كتابتك


رفع الله قدرك يا أختى الغالية د.نسيبة
رفعك للقصة كان مفاجأة لى
وكانت مفاجأة لذيذة ومريرة فى نفس الوقت
لذيذة لأنها منختنى فرصة قرائتها مرة أخرى وقراءة ردود المشاركين بها
ومريرة لأنها أعادت إلى نفس الإحساس الذى أحسسته عندما تمت الإساءة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
شكرا لك من القلب يا أختى الغالية
وسأحاول إن شاء الله الكتابة مرة أخرى فى قاعة القصة لأجل خاطرك
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا هقول شئ غريب جدا حصل معايا وعاوز تفسير . القصة دى كنت قرأتها فى المنتدى من زمان وبعدين افتكرتها النهاردة مش عارف ليه جت على بالى كدا مرة واحدة . دخلت المنتدى لقيتها فى المواضيع الى فى الصفحة الرئيسية حد عنده تفسير .؟!!


طبعا عندى تفسير
فتى مصر
إنت مكشوف عنك الحجاب
بركاتك يا صاحب الحاسة السادسة والفراسة
 :: :
 ::

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر 

درة نفيسة خطتها أناملك الراقية ......
عاجزة أنا عن ايجاد كلمات توفيها حقها ......
فتحياتي لقلما بمثل هامة هذا القلم.....
و بانتظار جديدك ..
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## فتى مصر

> طبعا عندى تفسير
> فتى مصر
> إنت مكشوف عنك الحجاب
> بركاتك يا صاحب الحاسة السادسة والفراسة



كدا يا احمد بيه . طيب يا عم معدتش هحرك عفريتى تانى واخلى مواضيع القديمة تظهر . حقك عليا انا . المهم القصة حلوة  للمرة الثالثة .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى العزيز أحمد 
> 
> رائعة هى قصتك ..... 
> لاأدررى كيف لم أراها من قبل 
> 
> أين كتاباتك الجميلة ... نفتقدها هنا 
> 
> تقبل تحياتى


*أخى الحبيب د.مصطفى
الأروع حضورك
جمل الله أيامك
وشكرا لك من القلب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر 
> 
> درة نفيسة خطتها أناملك الراقية ......
> عاجزة أنا عن ايجاد كلمات توفيها حقها ......
> فتحياتي لقلما بمثل هامة هذا القلم.....
> و بانتظار جديدك ..
> لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*أختى الرائعة ليلة عشق
أشكرك كثيرا على كلماتك الرقيقة
مشاركتك أسعدتنى جدا
بارك الله فيك ورضى عنك*
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كدا يا احمد بيه . طيب يا عم معدتش هحرك عفريتى تانى واخلى مواضيع القديمة تظهر . حقك عليا انا . المهم القصة حلوة  للمرة الثالثة .


الأخت الغالية د.نسيبة هى التى قامت برفع الموضوع
وكون إنك فكرت فيه وبعدين لقيته يأكد لنا إن فيك شيء لله
 :M (12):  
ربنا يحلى أيامك
وشكرا على المشاركة
 :f:

----------


## فتى مصر

المهم يا احمد باشا . لو تسمح امسح الرسايل الخاصة عندك . لانى عاوز حضرتك ضرورى .

----------


## bedo_ic

الاخ الغالى أحمد ناصر .............. قصة رائعة وحركت كثير من المشاعر ......
والمعنى  واضح  ............... كثير من الابداعات 
تحياتى
د.بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> المهم يا احمد باشا . لو تسمح امسح الرسايل الخاصة عندك . لانى عاوز حضرتك ضرورى .


مسحت الرسائل
وتحت أمرك
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاخ الغالى أحمد ناصر .............. قصة رائعة وحركت كثير من المشاعر ......
> والمعنى  واضح  ............... كثير من الابداعات 
> تحياتى
> د.بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


*أخى الحبيب د. عمرو
شكرا لك على مشاركتك التى أسعدتنى
لأننى أعتز كثيرا بشخصك الكريم وشخصيتك الجميلة
بارك الله فيك*
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاخ الغالى أحمد ناصر .............. قصة رائعة وحركت كثير من المشاعر ......
> والمعنى  واضح  ............... كثير من الابداعات 
> تحياتى
> د.بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


*أخى الحبيب د. عمرو
شكرا لك على مشاركتك التى أسعدتنى
لأننى أعتز كثيرا بشخصك الكريم وشخصيتك الجميلة
بارك الله فيك*
 :f:

----------


## FaNtO

*أستاذي الفاضل ... أحمد ناصر ...
هل تسمح لي أن أناقش الرمز من زاويه معاكسه ... 
ألا تري أن هذا الأب هو من أودي بأولاده ...
أب خانع مهترئ متبلد ضعيف ...
عق أبنائه واليوم يطلب منهم الولاء له ... بأي صفه !!! ...
قرأت تعليق يقول عن الأبناء (عيال خايبه) ومع إحترامي له ...
ولكني أقول أب خايب ... خيب عياله ...
لابد من تقويم الأصل لتستقيم الفروع ...


أستاذي تقبل إعجابي بقصتك الرمز ... 
وإنشاء الله تمتعنا بالمزيد ... في الإنتظار ...

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أستاذي الفاضل ... أحمد ناصر ...
> هل تسمح لي أن أناقش الرمز من زاويه معاكسه ... 
> ألا تري أن هذا الأب هو من أودي بأولاده ...
> أب خانع مهترئ متبلد ضعيف ...
> عق أبنائه واليوم يطلب منهم الولاء له ... بأي صفه !!! ...
> قرأت تعليق يقول عن الأبناء (عيال خايبه) ومع إحترامي له ...
> ولكني أقول أب خايب ... خيب عياله ...
> لابد من تقويم الأصل لتستقيم الفروع ...
> 
> ...


أستاذنا العزيز FaNtO
شكرا على مشاركتك وطرحك لوجهة نظرك
العقوق ليس دائما عيب فى التربية
شاهدنا كثيرا فى  واقعنا أب صالح وإبن طالح
حتى أن المثل المصرى الدارج أكد  على ذلك
وإبن نبى الله نوح ربما كان أوضح الأمثلة على عقوق الإبن
هناك إساءة كانت قد  وجهت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
و هذه الإساءة جاءت بسبب عقوقنا له وخروجنا على المنهاج القويم الذى تركه لنا صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## المواطن المطحون

اهلا بكم جميعا 


وبالفعل قصه شيقه 


وانا سعيد بانضمامى ليكو 


وتسلم يدك اخى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اهلا بكم جميعا 
> 
> 
> وبالفعل قصه شيقه 
> 
> 
> وانا سعيد بانضمامى ليكو 
> 
> 
> وتسلم يدك اخى


*أخى الحبيب المواطن المطحون
شرف كبير لى أن تكون أولى مشاركاتك بالمنتدى هنا
أشكر أخى الحبيب
ونحن  أسعد بإنضمامك إلى أسرتنا الجميلة*
 :f:

----------


## MooN L!ght

*والله فعلا قصه رائعه ههههههههههههه

و بجد مشكور عالإفاده*

----------


## أمير الاندلس

أخي احمد أحب أن اسجل اعجابي بطريقة تفكيرك وكتابتك أيضاً 
لكن هل فكرتم اذا ما رفع سمير البقال فى وجهكم عبارة الشكك ممنوع؟
وهل لديكم بديل للسلع التي يبيعها؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> أخي احمد أحب أن اسجل اعجابي بطريقة تفكيرك وكتابتك أيضاً 
> لكن هل فكرتم اذا ما رفع سمير البقال فى وجهكم عبارة الشكك ممنوع؟
> وهل لديكم بديل للسلع التي يبيعها؟


سؤال جميل
وموضوع أجمل بيتهيألي
متوافق مع الأحداث الحاليه المتكرره

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

الأخ الكريم أحمد ناصر 
ليت لي أن أبدي إعجابي برمزيتك الرائعة و ما بها من ارهاصات واقع مرير يقودنا إلى تساؤل أمرّ منه - لماذا؟ - كانوا ثلاثة إخوة مقابل بقال - مفتري -  الواقع أيضا ينافي المنطق ( في أغلب الأحيان).
تحية ملؤها الإعجاب .
محمد عبده

----------


## black flower

القصه فعلا من مبدع
تسلم ايدك عليها
بس انتوا صلحتوا الشبابيك ولا لسه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا مش مصدق وطاير من الفرحة
يدخل النتدى بعد غيبة طويلة جدا
ولقيت القصة مازالت تقرأ حتى الآن
كل الشكر للإخوة 
MooN L!ght
أمير الاندلس
ابن البلد العسل
Awseemi A9eel
black flower
أما بالنسبة للأخ التكعيبة فلا يصح الإعلان داخل المنتدى إلا بعد الرجوع للإدارة
: :f2: 
:

----------


## الصعيدي

> أنا مش مصدق وطاير من الفرحة
> يدخل النتدى بعد غيبة طويلة جدا
> ولقيت القصة مازالت تقرأ حتى الآن
> كل الشكر للإخوة 
> MooN L!ght
> أمير الاندلس
> ابن البلد العسل
> Awseemi A9eel
> black flower
> ...


*إنت اللي عسل يا عسل .. بصراحة ما صدقتش عينيا لما شفت اسمك منور في الموضوع .. واحشني جدا يا بو حميد .. تحياتي يا لحبيب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *إنت اللي عسل يا عسل .. بصراحة ما صدقتش عينيا لما شفت اسمك منور في الموضوع .. واحشني جدا يا بو حميد .. تحياتي يا لحبيب*


أهلاااااااا بحبيب قلبى
الله يعسل مقدارك يا تايوانى ههههه
وحشتنى جدا جدا
وشكرا يا أخى الحبيب محمد 
ربنا يجمعنا على خير

: :f2:

----------


## محمود زايد

*احمد ناصر هنا 
والله ما صدقت لما شوفت الاسم 
وحشنى جدا جدا ياباشا 
ومنور المنتدى كله 
والله العظيم انا فرحان جدا برجوعك النهارده 
حمدلله علىا لسلامة ياريس
قاعة الرياضه مستنياك*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *احمد ناصر هنا 
> والله ما صدقت لما شوفت الاسم 
> وحشنى جدا جدا ياباشا 
> ومنور المنتدى كله 
> والله العظيم انا فرحان جدا برجوعك النهارده 
> حمدلله علىا لسلامة ياريس
> قاعة الرياضه مستنياك*


حبيب قلبى يا حودة
إنت واحشنى جدا
المنتدى منور بوجودك يا جميل
وأنا فرحان جدا وحاسس كإن روحى رجعت لى
: :f2: 

:

----------


## أم أحمد

لا مش ممككككككككككن
مش مصدقة عيني
احمد ناصر رجع
اهلااااااااا ازيك وازي اخبارك وازي الاسرة 
ايه الغيبة دي كلها علينا
بجد بجد نورت المنتدي اوي اوي اوي
ايوة كده ارجعوا كلكم بقي
خلي المنتدي يرجع زي زمااااان
ما تتخيلش فرحتي برجوعك اخي العزيز ورجوع العزيز الصعيدي
بجد كانت احلي فترة في المنتدي
يا ريت ترجع تاني الايام الحلوة دي
نورت بجد يا استاذ احمد
سلامي للاسرة :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا مش مصدق وطاير من الفرحة
> يدخل النتدى بعد غيبة طويلة جدا
> ولقيت القصة مازالت تقرأ حتى الآن
> كل الشكر للإخوة 
> moon l!ght
> أمير الاندلس
> ابن البلد العسل
> awseemi a9eel
> black flower
> ...


لا والله ::eek:: 
انا مش مصدق وداني
أيه اللي بشوفه ده
 :Shock2: 
 :Blink: 
 ::nooo:: 

كده إبتسامات الصدمة خلصت 

نيجي بقه للترحيب
 :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:  :f:  :Yl2jump:  :: 
 :: 

ألف مليون حمدلله علي السلمة 
ويارب دايما منورنا ياباشااا يارب
 :y:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  ::no1::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا مش ممككككككككككن
> مش مصدقة عيني
> احمد ناصر رجع
> اهلااااااااا ازيك وازي اخبارك وازي الاسرة 
> ايه الغيبة دي كلها علينا
> بجد بجد نورت المنتدي اوي اوي اوي
> ايوة كده ارجعوا كلكم بقي
> خلي المنتدي يرجع زي زمااااان
> ما تتخيلش فرحتي برجوعك اخي العزيز ورجوع العزيز الصعيدي
> ...


أهلااااا وسهلا ومرحبا بالأخت الغالية أم أحمد
والله أنا والأٍسرة بخير حال والحمد لله
ويارب تكونى وأسرتك بخير
إن شاء الله الأيام الجميلة لن تنضب من منتدانا الجميل
ويارب دايما منور بك وبكل الإخوة الكرام
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا والله
> انا مش مصدق وداني
> أيه اللي بشوفه ده
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كده إبتسامات الصدمة خلصت 
> 
> ...


أهلاااااا بالغالى أبوحميد
إزيك يا بروفيشينال 
والله واحشنى جدا
وإنت عارف بقى المنتدى عالمل زى ماء النيل
من يشرب منه لايمكن يسلاه
وأنتم لم تغيبوا عن فكرى لحظة واحدة
شكرا لإنك حافظت على المنتدى طوال هذه الفترة
فهو قد أصبح لنا بمثابة بيت العيلة
 :f2: 
 :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:  :f:  :Yl2jump:  :: 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للرفع
فقد تجددت محاولات الإساءة إلى نبى الإسلام محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وهذه المرة عن طريق صحيفة فرنسية  تدعى Charlie Hebdo
الحقيقة أنهم يسيئون لأنفسهم
وننجر معهم للأسف بتصرفات غير مسئولة تسيء أيضا لصورة الإسلام
أسأل الله أن يلهمنا الصواب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ولن يتوقف هذا المسلسل وسيستمر إلا إذا

----------


## soly90

_برافو بجد.....اسلوب متميز...... ارجو مواصلة الابداع_

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> _برافو بجد.....اسلوب متميز...... ارجو مواصلة الابداع_


أهلا يا سولى
مبسوط إن القصة عجبتك
ومبسوط إن أول مشاركة لك فى المنتدى فى موضوع لى
مرحبا بك فى كل وقت
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للرفع

----------

